# Uhr zu langsam



## zerix (10. März 2008)

Hey,

ich habe letzte Woche einen neuen Kernel gebaut. Seit dem läuft meine Uhr ca eine Minute pro Stunde zu langsam. Hat jemand vielleicht Idee woran das liegen kann?


MFG

Sascha


----------



## thoser (11. März 2008)

Frage: Hast du den neuen Kernel identisch zum alten gebaut?
Oder ist das ein aktuellerer Kernel.
Verwendest du die vanilla-sources oder was Distributionsspezifisches?

Allerdings gibt es ja noch ntp.

Steffen


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. März 2008)

Hi,

mag sein, dass ich damit auch falsch liege, aber evtl. liegt das an einem Realtime-Kernel? Wenn die Uhr pro Stunde um genau eine Minute falsch geht, dann scheint wohl mit dem kernel-internen Timer was nicht ganz zu stimmen.

Was für eine Hardware verwendest du denn, vielleicht ist die CPU ja auch einfach nur zu langsam? Funktioniert es mit dem gleichen Kernel auf anderen Rechnern oder tritt da das gleiche Problem auf? Und um welche Kernel-Version geht es überhaupt?

Grüße, D.


----------



## zerix (11. März 2008)

Kernel 2.6.24

Mit einem älteren Kernel läuft die Uhr normal. 
Hab die Uhr gestern abend wieder richtig gestellt und heute morgen war sie immer noch richtig. 
Als ich sie vorgestern richtig gestellt hab, ging sie gestern 20 Minuten nach. 

Ich weiß nicht ob es genau eine Minute ist, es war nur geschätzt. 

Ich verwende die Gentoo-sources.


MFG

Sascha


----------



## Dario Linsky (11. März 2008)

Hi,

welches war denn der letzte Kernel, mit dem die Uhr richtig ging. Wenn du sagst, dass es auf dem gleichen Rechner mit einem älteren Kernel (vor 2.6.18?) keine solchen Probleme gab, dann wird die Systemuhr wohl nicht das Problem sein.

Ich tippe mal auf den Kernel-Timer, der mit falschen Intervallen rechnet und die CPU da nicht hinterher kommt. So ein ähnliches Problem hatte meine Frau beim Update von Ubuntu 7.04 auf 7.10 auf ihrem AMD64 auch mal, und da lag es eben an dem Realtime-Kernel.

Was sagt uname -a?

Grüße, D.


----------



## zerix (11. März 2008)

So alt war der andere Kernel nicht. 
2.6.23 war der letzte. Hab nur auf den neuen umgestellt, weil dieser meinen WLan-Stick besser unterstützt.

Die Ausgabe kann ich dir erst später posten, da ich noch nicht zuhause bin. 

MFG

Sascha


----------

